# DARKSYDE ACRES HAUNTED HOUSE-Michigan



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

MoonStar......

I plan on visiting Rob at DarkSyde Acres in a few weeks. I so cant wait to see the haunt. If BodyBag Entertainment has anything to do with it you know its gonna be one of the most wanted to see Haunted Houses in Michigan this season.


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

whoot! you betcha!!!!
I wish I was up that way  I love those people MUCH


----------



## HauntChaser (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey! I went here last year! It was INSANE!


----------



## moonstarling61 (Aug 13, 2003)

HuantChaser--
Bodybagging is VERY good at what he does......and what he does is not very nice


----------

